# Body odour and personal hygiene



## groovebaer63 (Jan 9, 2014)

So here is the question I kept wondering about since a certain while. There are a lot of posts / threats where poeple were talking about personal hygiene body odor; how they take showers before sex (and after) etc...

I must admit that I find nothing worse than too much perfume . Deodorant is a turn off and the odor of armpits, butt etc. can actually hardly be too much... 
my wife and I are completely in synch on this topic (or any topic related to sexual activity and physical contact). So washing before s.. or even after (the morning after ... that is a turn on) is a total no no for us...

Now I was wondering how deviant :scratchhead:  I am, or actually we are her - just curious here:rofl:


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i'm with you on this. Don't like too much perfume. I love the natural smell of a woman. I love the smell of my wife's skin. I love her armpits. 

shower not needed before sex to me. as long as the day wasn't too taxing and sweaty i rather not me/wife shower.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Personal body scent doesn't bother me and never has. But scent is a trigger for emotions. While I remain not bothered by personal scent, it reminds me too much of caregiving for loved one unable to care for themselves. It triggers emotional memories that are far from erotic, as far from erotic as one could get.

This is why I much prefer artificial scents found in deodorants, colognes, and perfumes. Last thing I want to happen during sex is to be reminded of bathing my brother or mother. No thanks!


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The human body smells good... okay as we age and our bacterial flora is highly evolved we need to wash more. Fresh sweat smells good, on a woman. The smell of other males provokes another reaction disgust and a desire to fight.

The smell of crusty love on a woman is a major turn on.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Nope...not me. We both need to be freshly showered before sex. It's really my only rule.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

We are pretty lax. Both of us will clean teeth morning and evening, shower in the morning and that's it unless we have got really dirty or sweaty for some reason. Sex can happen at any time, regardless of when we last washed.

Hubby used to have a wash prior to having sex but after giving him a blowjob and ending up with a mouthful of soap I told him to discontinue that practice.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's not so much a pre-sex or post-sex thing. The stories that are written most about are the ones where the spouse does NOT shower and does NOT brush their teeth hardly ever.

That isn't the same as running to take a shower right after sex.

Two totally different issues.

I personally could not ever be with a man nor want to sleep with him if he didn't shower/practice good hygiene. It would not work for me. I am one of those people who feel absolutely disgusting w/o a shower.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Too much scent can give me a headache. I stay away from scent stores like bath, lotions, candles, etc.

On the other hand I do not want myself or my wife smelling to natural and prefer freshly showered.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW prefers my natural scent. The times she has told me how much she loves how I smell are generally times like Saturday afternoon when I had last showered Friday morning before work. Aftershave, deodorant scents worn off, usually around that 36-48 hour mark where the natural scent is there, but before BO sets in. I don't have a job where I get sweaty and smelly, though during the summer when I've been outside working and come in all hot and sweaty, she's all over me before I can shower...


----------



## groovebaer63 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> It's not so much a pre-sex or post-sex thing. The stories that are written most about are the ones where the spouse does NOT shower and does NOT brush their teeth hardly ever.
> 
> That isn't the same as running to take a shower right after sex.
> 
> ...


I think what you picture here is kind of the other extreme - hardly ever taking a shower, never brushing your teeth - this is not really what I meant. And that would certainly be a turn of for more than only sex. But it happens to me that I do not take a shower after a workout (biking or running) - however I change into fresh clothes (important because it is not the body sweat that smells but the result of bacteria processing it) - and in bed I would still get the comment that I shower too often ('no smell, you don't smell) =)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah see, I shower after a work out. If not I feel icky. All that sweat and germs from the gym, eek.


----------



## groovebaer63 (Jan 9, 2014)

usmarriedguy said:


> Too much scent can give me a headache. I stay away from scent stores like bath, lotions, candles, etc.
> 
> On the other hand I do not want myself or my wife smelling to natural and prefer freshly showered.


I know the headaches from too much fragrance: My worst moments:
1) sharing the car with my mother when I take her out for lunch - she would have put on so much hair spray, that I would have to hold the head out of the window . Lunch is ruined because of the headache. =) 
2) Guys that put on a ton of strong smelling deodorant in the lockers after the shower -> same thing, it is headaches all afternoon (I work out during lunch break;-))


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

I MIGHT be comfortable having oral sex performed on me just after a shower for a few seconds.... then I get too insecure and just want it too end... it indeed has to do with being scared I smell/taste bad and also I'm not comfortable with how it looks... About my BF, he doesn't have much of bad smell even when he didn't shower for a day or so. Sure way easier for a guy to smell good than a woman


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

We're big on teeth brushing and flossing because we both like fresh breath. Behind that, eh; we run a lot and as such are sweaty a lot; bo doesn't bother me as long as it's fresh, so if you're showering daily you're good. Heck, we met at a race when we were sweaty and gross, so that was our first impression of each other. I've been running since I was 15 and have done so many races and smelled so much bo it doesn't bother me. What does bother me is guys that roll in cologne before a race, then when I'm breathing hard I have to suck that in; who gets out of bed and rolls in it? I'd much rather smell bo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I like the natural human smell...by that I mean the smell in the evening after a shower in the morning...providing its a delicate sensuous 'sweaty' smell not a horrible unwashed smell.

With one exception (two actually)....if I am going to go down on 'her' then I prefer a freshly washed ***** cat.
Likewise, I wouldn't expect 'her' to go down on me unless I have wasked my meat and two veg!

Sadly I don't have a ***** cat to taste and no one to enjoy my meat and two veg!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH wants me to be totally natural. The further from a shower he can get me the better.I'm constantly pushing against that though bc I can't relax or feel sexy unless I'm fresh from showering.Unless it's just PIV...I can do spontaneous PIV no matter how filthy I am.

Neither person can handle strong soaps or perfumes. I have to be careful about scents bc I never know what's going to end up making me sick or giving him a migraine. We stick to using mild soaps with just a light clean scent.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I like to be fresh. And smell balls or breath turn off yuck..


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I like to be fresh. Actually I LOVE a shower together for foreplay.

Doesn't always happen though.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I just started getting oral from H in the past year and it made me feel good that he didn't ask me to shower first and didn't run to brush his teeth after. Accepted I guess. I have never felt he needed to shower before either.

Although - H travels and obviously I have time to be clean/shaved etc on the days he's back in town.


----------

